# Habersham County



## BigBoar

Is anyone seeing much in the way of bucks or bear in Hab?  I'm not having any luck.  I have seen some does just no bucks in the bunch.  Wouldn't mind a nice bear heading my way either!


----------



## Possum

BigBoar said:


> Is anyone seeing much in the way of bucks or bear in Hab?  I'm not having any luck.  I have seen some does just no bucks in the bunch.  Wouldn't mind a nice bear heading my way either!



I've had a trail cam on a clover field since spring. Lots of deer and bears up until August. Then they completely dissappeared. 
Checked it Sunday and was amazed that they showed back up and been on it heavy last two weeks. In one field got 6 different bucks. Two shooter eight pointers and a nine pointer. Also two big bears, one is 300 lbs +.  Acorns surrounding field but they are feeding on the clover. After seeing this I am changing up and pulling off the hardwoods and hunting travel routes to fields.
One other thing... all deer pictures are at night. Same as last year. Habersham deer have the most nocturnal genes I've ever seen anywhere. Very hard to kill big bucks outside of rut here. 
Good luck.


----------



## BigBoar

Good luck to you too Possum.  I saw one small four point over the opener, but he needs to grow.  Not giving up. It's still early.


----------



## bowbuck

I finally found the first scrapes and rubs of the year in Habersham. I killed a couple does early in bowseason but had not had any luck finding a buck. During that cooler weather over the opening weekend a buck had made several scrapes in an area they traditionally scrape in between thickets. Hopefully this weekend he will show up and I can get a look at him.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Nothing much so far but bear sign. I killed a bear last week in North end of the county. More bear sign than I can remember. Haven't been seeing many deer in the woods or on the roads. Alot of food in the woods right now


----------



## cumberland

With all the white oak acorns in mountains this year, bucks will be moving everywhere Dec. 7th.


----------



## mountainraider68

Finding a few fresh scrapes in this cool snap we had. But I still think it will be 2 and half wks or so before we really see bucks up and active searching.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Slow? Been off since 14th and hunted every day, habersham and surrounding counties on nf land. Shot a 6 Monday chasing doe. Ain't seen first decent deer hunting or on the way to the woods before daylight. Not been finding sign like normal either.


----------



## goshenmountainman

Same with me Kyle, not alot of buck sign at all. Two buck sightings while hunting since I got the eight back in bow season. Seen about 9 bears this year and let them walk, to far from the truck. Got a real big one on camera but not during daylight, I hope to see him in the next week.. Maybe!!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Good luck with him. Only thing I can figure is they moving alot at night. Hard to tell how old tracks are since no rain. I wander if the drought has them slowed down some. A lot of branches are dry and places that usually have sign don't this year and guess because of it. I have seen far more bear and sign this year. And like you say, to far to get out.


----------



## cumberland

I have seen some pretty nice 2 year old bucks in mountains last 2 days but mature bucks are still moving at night. Just starting to make good scrapes in White County.


----------



## BrokenPaddle

Found some good scrapes but can't get then to come out during the day.


----------



## mallardsx2

Anyone hearing any turkeys?


----------



## Unicoidawg

Not Habersham per se, but I have heard a couple in neighboring counties in the past few days.


----------



## mallardsx2

Its been very quiet around the house. I was starting to wonder if the population took a hit or whats happened.


----------

